# Happy birthday to Daniel



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Happy birthday to Daniel. 

And thanks to him for this great forum.


----------



## The Purple Wasp (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday, many happy returns of the day!


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Happy birthday, Daniel, and best wishes for the future!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Best Wishes for a Happy Birthday, Daniel. And thanks for all you do for this forum, too


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

A great B-Day to you Daniel...

I'm sorry if I have to be a party pooper...but you know what this day means? _Your one year older!=O (Quick, hide the B-Day candles!)_


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

So....someone pop in a CD of one of Mozart's "false" works, while we give a toast to Daniel with our custom-made champaigne glasses...and serenade him with "Happy Birthday" by our talented TC Choir....I hope Daniel brought enough party favors for everybody!=D


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Thank you all for your wishes! I really appreciate them.  Thanks again.

Greetings to all,
Daniel


----------

